# Brand new GTO!!!



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi everyone!! I just purchased my new 2006 GTO 3 days ago! I LOVE THIS CAR!!! I was an advid corvette enthuast, but thought I would make a change!! I am so happy. Anyway I am new here so I am looking foward to everyones help... Anything to be concerned with as a brand new owner??

arty:


----------



## Anthony k (May 28, 2006)

tires! but for real... check the pressure in the tires WAY overinflated from Aus for the trip and dealers dont check it


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations!arty:


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Well done and welcome!:cheers


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

Anthony k said:


> tires! but for real... check the pressure in the tires WAY overinflated from Aus for the trip and dealers dont check it



JUst checked mine and all four were almost 60 psi I think they do this to prevent flat spots on your tires if it was to sit for long periods. Fronts should be 33psi and rears 39 psi. I bet my car will ride a little better with almost half the air in them.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

bigmac said:


> Hi everyone!! I just purchased my new 2006 GTO 3 days ago! I LOVE THIS CAR!!! I was an advid corvette enthuast, but thought I would make a change!! I am so happy. Anyway I am new here so I am looking foward to everyones help... Anything to be concerned with as a brand new owner??
> 
> arty:



Change your oil ASAP. It's not a problem, but you want to do it first thing, then about a 1000 miles later (after first oil change).



Congrats :cheers


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

I've got a new one to, why change the oil so fast??

I need to check my tire pressure.


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Welcome BigMac! What color did you get?


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

bigmac said:


> Hi everyone!! I just purchased my new 2006 GTO 3 days ago! I LOVE THIS CAR!!! I was an advid corvette enthuast, but thought I would make a change!! I am so happy. Anyway I am new here so I am looking foward to everyones help... Anything to be concerned with as a brand new owner??
> 
> arty:


See the post in sevice forum about STRUT LEAK. Other than that this car is killer so far. If you researced the TSB's before purchase you already knew it was a possibility anyway. Enjoy the ride amigo.


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats. The oil that is in the car has been in there awhile. Look on your vin plate and seen what month your car was made, thats how long it has been in there.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I've also heard (not sure if it is true or not) that sometimes the original oil will still contain tiny particles from the original manufacture of the block (maybe metal shavings or bits of the grease used when cutting metal?). Anyway, I changed mine at 1500--a tad later than others, but still got it out of the way.


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

thanx for the warm welcome... I got cyclone color. Absolutly love it... :seeya:


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Clueless said:


> I've also heard (not sure if it is true or not) that sometimes the original oil will still contain tiny particles from the original manufacture of the block (maybe metal shavings or bits of the grease used when cutting metal?). Anyway, I changed mine at 1500--a tad later than others, but still got it out of the way.


that and assembly lube and the fact that its been in there for the entire trip over the ocean from halfway around the world.....is it mandatory? no but its piece of mind knowing that you fresh oil in there


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Anthony k said:


> tires! but for real... check the pressure in the tires WAY overinflated from Aus for the trip and dealers dont check it


The tires seem to wear out real quick!!!!!!!!!Hey go out and enjoy your goat,they are a blast.:lol:


----------

